# ارجوا افادتي في مشروع تخرجي "مهم جدا"



## newman_2008 (31 مارس 2011)

السلااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,
كيف حالكم يا مهندسين انا بااقي لي شهرين واصيررر مهندس ان شاااء الله :75: طالبكم في خدمة والا عنده لا يبخل علينا الله يوفقنا واياكم ان شااء الله , انا عندي مشروع تخرج وهو عبارة عن تصنيع مجمعات شمسية لتوليد البخار والمجمعات الشمسية هي الانواع الثلاثة :
flat plate collector
parabolic trough collector
parabolic dish collector
ويتم توصيلهم مع بعض لتوليد البخار ليستخدم فيما بعد في تشغيل stirling engine مثلا او تكثيفة لتحلية المياه , عموما انا عايز من حظرااتكم افااادتي بمعلومات ونصااائح اكثرر لانجاح المشروع كما احب اعرف ايش هي افضل مادة تعتبر عاكسة لاشعة الشمس لاستخدامها في trough لانني صراحة استخدمت stainless steel super mirror ولكن لسه ما اقتنعت بتسخينه للماء :86: فهل تفيدوني , كما انني احب ان اضيف خاصية solar tracking system لتتبع اشعة الشمس ولكن ليس لدي الكثيرر من الخبرة في الكنترول :18: ولذلك ارجو منكم مساعدتي اذا امكن وشاكرا لكم .


----------



## newman_2008 (31 مارس 2011)

غريب ومؤسف لا وجود للردود هل طلبي صعب الي هذه الدرجة ,عالاقل نبغى مشاركة من اهل الخبرة او من سبق له العمل على نفس المشروع او مشابه له يفيدنا الى ماذا توصل وما هي النتائج والتطلعات المستقبلية


----------



## salemop31 (2 أبريل 2011)

العاكس الجيد والمستخدم حاليا من مادة الالمنيوم ورخيص الثمن ايضا اما بالنسبة tracking فانه مكلف ويحتاج الى stepper motor و انواع خاصة من الحسسات لتتبع حركة الشمس. ولكن لماذا تستخدم ثلاث انواع من المركزات الشمسية اختر نوع واحد مناسب وعدل عليه واحسب tilt angle حسب خط العرض الموجود علية بشكل دقيق هذا من وجهة نظري افضل واي مساعدة باذن الله انا جاهز


----------



## ricielectric (3 أبريل 2011)

Simple solar tracking system 


http://www.redrok.com/electron.htm#led3


also I am attaching a file for : 
​*MICROPROCESSOR BASED SOLAR TRACKING SYSTEM USING STEPPER MOTOR
*


----------



## newman_2008 (4 أبريل 2011)

والله ما خاااب ظني فيكم يا احلى مهندسين العرب دائما متجاوبين وتجاوبكم معي فضل لن انساها لكم ما حييت , اما بالنسبة لاختياري للثلاثة الانواع هو لسبب التدرج في عملية التسخين فالـ flat plate collector مثلا يقوم بتسخين اولي للماء الى ما يقارب 60 او 70 درجة مئوية مثلا بينما يكمل 
عملية التسخين parabolic trough collector مما يؤدي الى تحول الماء الساخن الى vapor واخيرا وظيفة parabolic dish collector هو عمل superheated للبخار لتشغيل التوربينة او
محرك بخاري stirling engine , ولكن المشكلة عندي لما قمت بتصميم
وعمل parabolic trough collector استخدمت صفائح ستانلس ستيل كعاكس لاشعة الشمس ولكن بعد التجربة وجدت انه غير جيد لعكس اشعة الشمس ولذلك احببت ان اعدل شوي على العاكس فأنت تقول انهم يستخدمون الالمنيوم ولكن اي نوع من الالمنيوم هل هو عبارة عن صفائح مثلا او لاصق وهو ما يسمى reflective mylar ام ان استخدام المرايا افضل ارجو التوضيح اكثررر اذا سمحت ومعذرة على الاطالة.


----------



## newman_2008 (4 أبريل 2011)

"Simple solar tracking system 


http://www.redrok.com/electron.htm#led3


also I am attaching a file for : 
*MICROPROCESSOR BASED SOLAR TRACKING SYSTEM USING STEPPER MOTOR"*

شكرا لتجاوبك معي ricielectric ولكن يبدو ان موضوع STEPPER MOTOR والحساسات صعب شوي علي لقلة خبرتي في استخدام برامج التحكم ولكن انا لدي فكرة اظن انها بسيطة لعمل SOLAR TRACKING SYSTEM ولكن ليس لدي ادنى علم لتطبيقها وما زلت افكر فيها وهو عمل تحكم عن طريق الزمن اي الساعات فمثلا عند كل ساعة نجعل المركزات الشمسية تتحرك حركة معينة ونحن نعلم اوقات شروق الشمس وغروبها ومتى تكون عمودية , ولكن لتطبيق الفكرة يبدو انني احتاج لما يسمى time cycle وهو الموجود في الساعات فمثلا عند كل ساعة يعطينا دقة جرس او اكثر وهو ما اود استخدامه في محرك كهربائي ليعطي اشارة كهربائية للمحرك ان يتحرك عند كل ساعة ونقوم بربط المحرك بسيور وبولي مع قاعدة المركزات الشمسية وهذا وهو ما افكر فيه ولكن لا ادري هل فكرتي سليمة وقابله للتطبيق ام لا وهذا ما اود مناقشته معكم وشكرا.


----------



## ricielectric (4 أبريل 2011)

Ok I got your Point , to get the Sunrise/Sunset Calculator this is the link 

http://www.srrb.noaa.gov/highlights/sunrise/sunrise.html

The attached Files is for DIY solar tracking system with light sensor , more advance than what you thinking about please let me know if you need any more information


----------



## ABOOD277 (13 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبة لموضوعك اخي الكريم فهو هام جدا فيما لو استخدمنا تسخين المياة بدلا من توليد البخاربسبب الحاجة الى مساحات انعكاس اكبرللمجمعات وهذا يعني عدد اكبر للمجمعات,
وعلى كل حال تستطيع توليد البخار بواسطة مبادل حراري يستخدم الاملاح المصهورة حيث تصل درجة حرارتها الى 550 درجة مئوية تسهل عملية توليد البخار
بالنسبة للاسطح العاكسة هناك شركةايطاليةENEA رائدة عالميا حصلت على جوائز عالمية تستخدم انواع معينه من المواد يمكنك زيارة موقعهاENEA.ITبواسطة الجوجل واعتقد ان الملف سيفيدك كثير

http://s4.seed-share.com/files/0/5183dirr8brav7/fawazword file solar thermal with power plant.rar 


مع تحياتي واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ABOOD277 (13 أبريل 2011)

ايضا هذا الموقع مفيد من اجل انواع المواد المستخدمة في الانعكاسات للمجمعاتhttp://www.nrel.gov/csp/troughnet/solar_field.html#mirrors ذات القطوع الاسطوانية


----------



## ABOOD277 (13 أبريل 2011)

سؤال لك اخي الكريم هل انت تستخدم تسخين للمياة بشكل مباشر؟
ايضا كيف تتم مناسبة عملية التدفق للمياة النوع الثاني للمجمعات التي تستخدمها تناسب التدفقات الكبيرة بينما النوع الثالث للتدفقات الصغيره .؟ هل تستخدم نظام ربط للمجمعات بالتوازي؟
حتى استطيع الافادة ارجو التوضيح 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ABOOD277 (13 أبريل 2011)

http://www.nrel.gov/csp/troughnet/pdfs/maccari_enea_trough_activities.pdf


----------



## ABOOD277 (13 أبريل 2011)

http://www.archimedesolarenergy.com/hems08.pdf


----------



## ABOOD277 (13 أبريل 2011)

http://www.ice.gov.it/sedi/umbria/energia/angelantoni/Archimede%20Company%20Profile.pdf


----------



## newman_2008 (14 أبريل 2011)

Ok I got your Point , to get the Sunrise/Sunset Calculator this is the link ​ 
http://www.srrb.noaa.gov/highlights/...e/sunrise.html​ 
The attached Files is for DIY solar tracking system with light sensor , more advance than what you thinking about please let 
me know if you need any more information​ 
i'm sorry for late to thank you on help me & realy thanks for you & when i read your comment i found the Second pdf is a good in my project because i think it is simple and Cheap ,also when i search about solar tracking system in google i found system is called " Solar Actuators" in this website
http://www.solar-motors.com/gb/solar-linear-actuator-motor-sm4s520m1-i213.shtml
and I attached files on Zshare for more explain , what is your opinion on this subject , is it a good idea or not and thank you 
http://www.zshare.net/download/889893908f9d75e5/​


----------



## newman_2008 (14 أبريل 2011)

اخي ABOOD277 اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تعاونك معي واعتذر منك عن تأخري في الرد بسبب انشغالي في امور الدراسة والاختبارات , اما بالنسبة لتسخين الماء فهو امر بسيط لا يحتاج الى جميع المجمعات الثلاثة بل يكفيه flat plate collector او نوع اخر وهو الافضل ويسمى evacuated tube collector ولكن انا مشروعي ما هو تسخين للماء فقط بل الوصول لمرحلة البخار وهو ما اود تحقيقة ولكن صحيح ما ذكرت انه لا بد من وجود مجمعات كثيرة للحصول على نسبة اعلى من البخار وذلك لتوليد الكهرباء مثلا كالمستخدم في محطات الطاقة الشمسية ولذلك انا قمت بالجمع بين الثلاث الانواع للمجمعات الشمسية على امل الحصول على البخار بغض النظر عن كميته , اما بالنسبة للمبادل الحراري المستخدم للاملاح المصهورة فما فهمت قصدك منه هل يمكن ان توضح لي اكثر لعل فكرته تساعدني في مشروعي.


----------



## hady habib (15 أبريل 2011)

كنت افكر فى هذه الفكرة منذ زمن وقد كنت افكر باستخدام عدسات تسمي عدسات فرسنال لتركيز الاشعاع الشمسي

Fresnel lens






ولمشاهدة بعض الفيديوهات الخاصة بها:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_yhi_fy-Q0

واعتقد انها تغنيك عن التراك نهائياً


----------



## ramah.alat (20 أبريل 2011)

*مساعدة*

ارجو افادتى في تصميمك لمشروعparabolic dish collector
وافضل طريقة لتصنيع هذا النوع


----------



## ramah.alat (20 أبريل 2011)

ارجو افادتى في تصميمك لمشروعparabolic dish collector
وافضل طريقة لتصنيع هذا النوع


----------



## newman_2008 (21 أبريل 2011)

هلا عزيزي ramah.alat تجد في المرفقات برنامج جميل جدا يفيدك في تصميم القطع المكافيء وتحديد الشكل الذي تريده ويعطيك focal point ايضا وانا قد استخدمته في تصميم parabolic trough او يمكن حساب شكل القطع المكافيء عن طريق المعادلة الرياضية 
_y=_x2 /4_p_
_بحيث ان x نصف قطر القطع المكافيء الذي تريد عمله ويكون بالموجب والسالب من -x الى موجب +x_
_p عبارة عن focal point وانت الذي تختارها وتكون ثابتة طبعا_
_ثم بعد ذلك تحسب y عند كل x وهو يعتبر عمق القطع المكافيء هذا ان اردت تصميم القطع المكافيء ولكن انا من وجهة نظري هو ان تأخذ اي طبق دش جاهز من السوق وتقوم بوضع العاكس عليه وهو اما يكون غلاف لاصق كالذي عندي او ان تستخدم المرايات والا موجود عندي يشبه هذا_






اتمنى اكون قد افدتك مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## newman_2008 (22 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك عزيزي hady habib على افادتك ويبدو ان موضوع العدسات هذا رائع جدا كما شاهدته في الفديو بحيث انها تقوم بتسليط اشعة الشمس في نقطة وكما يبدو انها كانت تستخدم قديما في المنارات البحرية ولكن قد تكون مفيدة جدا في موضوع الطاقة الشمسية واتمنى لك كل التوفيق,,,,


----------



## ramah.alat (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا ياباشمهندس newman_2008
البرنامج مفيد جدا ويسهل الكثير ...
لكن ماهو اثر النسبة(f/D )وماهي انسب قيمة يمكن ان تستخدم لتعطي اعلي كفاءة للمجمع بيحيث يعطي اعلي درجة حرارة ممكنة....(لانى اريد تصنيع طبق بكفاءة عالية ماأمكن)
مانوع او مواصفات هذا الغلاف اللاصق الافضل الذي يمكن ان استخدمه 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Kimo (26 نوفمبر 2011)

باشمهندس الFresnel lens ما تعرفش ممكن اجيبها أو اصنعها منين في مصر ؟ و لو حستوردها حتكلفني قد ايه ؟


----------



## hady habib (5 يناير 2012)

eng-kimo قال:


> باشمهندس الfresnel lens ما تعرفش ممكن اجيبها أو اصنعها منين في مصر ؟ و لو حستوردها حتكلفني قد ايه ؟



انا حاولت اعملها فى مصر وللأسف مقدرتش بس فيه دكتور كان قالى ان انت ممكن تجيب اكتر من عدسة وتقطعها وتركبها على بعض بس انا ماقتنعتش :82:


----------



## sultan_ara (5 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم ricielectric​ احتاج مساعدتك انا طالب هندسة كهربائيه اخر سنه ان شاء الله و مشروع التخرج هو 

Solar Tracking System
via Microcontroller and sensor 
اذا تقدر تساعدني وترسلي اوراق علميه او بحوث بخصوص هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------

